# raw material



## ALUCARD1981

buenas como se podrian traduccir los siguientes titulos

RAW MATERIAL CODE 
RAW MATERIAL SUPPLIER 

ahora estoy traduciendo una formulas quimicas


----------



## Eugin

ALUCARD1981 said:


> buenas como se podrian traduccir los siguientes titulos
> 
> RAW MATERIAL CODE = *Código de la Materia Prima*
> RAW MATERIAL SUPPLIER  = *Proveedor de la Materia Prima*
> 
> ahora estoy traduciendo una formulas quimicas


----------



## aurilla

código de materia prima
proveedor de materia prima


----------



## ILT

ALUCARD1981 said:


> *B*uenas_, _*¿có*mo se podr*í*an traduccir los siguientes t*í*tulos*?*
> 
> RAW MATERIAL CODE
> RAW MATERIAL SUPPLIER
> 
> *A*hora estoy traduciendo una f*ó*rmulas qu*í*micas*.*


Hola Alucard:

Raw material es *materia prima*. Mira lo que dice nuestro diccionario.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## ALUCARD1981

muchas gracias por las respuestas que dios los bendiga a todos


----------



## arantzanara

hola, alguien me podría ayudar a traducir esta frase
*expanding our activities in raw materials supply*
*gracias*


----------



## Loitey

arantzanara said:


> hola, alguien me podría ayudar a traducir esta frase
> *expanding our activities in raw materials supply*
> *gracias*


  yo diría . Expandiendo nuestras actividades en suministro de materias primas


----------



## Car0

arantzanara said:


> hola, alguien me podría ayudar a traducir esta frase
> *expanding our activities in raw materials supply*
> *gracias*


 

Al expandir nuestras actividades en los suministros/abastecimiento de materias primas.


----------



## Car0

Si alguien me puede ayudar please:

*Genetic is raw material FOR evolution.*

Gracias!


----------



## fercho_charming

> Si alguien me puede ayudar please:
> 
> *Genetic is raw material FOR evolution.*
> 
> Gracias!



Car0:

*Genetic is raw material FOR evolution = La Genetica es la materia prima para/de la evolucion.


*


----------

